# Your Favorite Scores From Movies



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Post some of your favorite scores from films here and discuss.

Two films where I can't get the music out of my head are the theme song of "Terminator 2: Judgement Day"





and "Lord of the Rings."


----------



## Tapkaara

Far be it from me to be a wet blanket, but aren't there already at least 3 threads devoted to this topic of film scores?


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Tapkaara said:


> Far be it from me to be a wet blanket, but aren't there already at least 3 threads devoted to this topic of film scores?


Yeah I forgot to use the search function. There probably already is a thread about this somewhere.


----------



## Zuo17

Metalhead(may I call you that?),

You have chosen an excellent choice of film scores! I absolutely love the music from _LOTR_ and _T2_.

The score from all 3 LOTRs are quite interesting, almost lyrical and grandiose. I enjoy the themes from _the Fellowship of the Ring. __The Return of the King's_ main theme is extremely different. I found Howard Shore to compose it with a much darker and mournful tone. I can't remember the song title, but the song that one of the hobits sang to the Minas Tirith King was haunting and sad.
Also, it was genius for Howard Shore to use the tin whistle/flute for the main hobbit theme. Complete Genius! It gave me the impression that I was listening to a Celtic spiritual song.

The Terminator film series also piqued my interest. This was because of the whole nature of the theme song and score. It involved the use of more electronic music, versus the average symphony use that Shore and John Williams are associated with. I found it a difficult at first for me to adapt to the electronic style. But I fell in love with the series itself, and then didn't give any second thoughts on how weird the music sounded; I was hooked!

Let me see, let me see.....one film score that I favor is that of John Williams' _Memoirs of a Geisha._ It was reminiscent of traditional Japanese music. Williams seemingly was able to meld two different types of music(Asian and western) into one! I found it to be a bonus too with *Izhak Perlman* and *Yo-Yo Ma* to be guest players in the music(surely, who else could pull of an musical engagement such as this, other than John Williams?). The main themes( _Sayuri's theme and The Chairman's Waltz_) were well done, in my opinion.

That's all for now. I'll think of other film scores in my head and discuss them later =)

Until again,
Zach


----------

